# Aponogeton Bulbs?



## DragonScaleElliot (Dec 29, 2015)

Just bought 3 bulbs of the aponogeton live plant. No directions on the package but I've been told to partially plant them in the substrate so they have access to light. Anyone ever tried these bulbs before? Success stories? Any advice helps. First time live plant trial


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I looked them up just now. People's experiences have varied greatly from "I want more of these" to "a complete waste of money". The ones that are on the first group don't always get the kinda plant they expect to get either so yeah x) sounds interesting though


----------

